# bricked touchpad due to CM9?



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

[edit]Please understand: I don't want to complain about CM9, the CyanogenMod developer team or anyone else. I only want to
report my issue (that might have other users too),
want to understand what possibly I did wrong with my device,
discuss possible solutions to get my device alive again (besides trial and error)
So please don't tell my that I installed alpha software and that is all my fault, I know about that ;-)
[/edit]
Third time my Touchpad is (nearly) bricked. It won't turn on, neither by power button nor by "reset" (power+home, very long). At my PC I only can see a qhsusb_dload device and with suiting drivers from Qualcomm a phone in download mode.
Two times I got it working again after trying "reset" over and over. So I hope I will get my Touchpad working this time too.
But there must be a reason for that behaviour. I got it just after installing CM9 the first time and I read it in this thread from other people too.
My batterie is almost full I believe, I left my pad at over 90% just for one hour and last time it had about 50%. So don't give me advices to charge it for hours or even days ;-)

Any ideas about that bug?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## devindreb (Sep 21, 2011)

You should be able to Run webos doctor to get at least webos going since the PC will see it. Then start over.

FYI....it comes across as very offensive stating that cm9 caused your brick issue. You chose to hack your touchpad to run android with a version that the cm team worked very hard to provide to you for free. CM9 works..the brick issue is caused by something you did. The process is tried and true and has worked for hundreds if not thousands of people.

You catch more bees with honey than vinegar. The help you need is developer level so saying their OS project they worked on for countless hours is basically a TP killer won't get much help from them.

I will give as much help as I can but I am far from a developer.

Let us know if u resurrect your touchpad.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to tp general. the dev subforum is reserved for releases.


----------



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't use WebOS Dr. because it's not seen as a WebOS-Device. It's in a very low level recovery mode, stated as an Qualcomm 9008 device awaiting some (firmware?) download.

I did not complain about CM9 or dalingrin or the CyanogenMod team. I know what I installed and that it's alpha and I'm very grateful for the work they did.
I just noticed more than one mention of that problem in the CM9 thread (but none before) an maybe there is a relation.

What did I do?

First time I installed over CM7 and for one reason I did a reset and my Touchpad died. Then after many days of resting I got my Touchpad alive and started from the scratch. After a normal shutdown via menu it "died" again. And this time I let it lay on the table screen off.

Once again, I don't complain about anybody ;-)
Im just seeking for tips. So if I did something wrong (as you wrote) what is it, how can I avoid it the next time?

Maybe I can discuss solutions with other people having the same issue or help to prevent the same thing to others 

And, for your information, I'm happy with my Touchpad an CM9, even if it's bricked. Maybe I can awake it again. When not, I'll send it to HP and pay the repair, so what. But it's very interesting to me. First time I realy thought it was my fault but now I think there might be an undiscovered problem.

Best regards to anybody out there

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

What operating system are you running? The reason that I ask is that you may be able to get more information/control of the Touchpad if you are running a Linux distro.


----------



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanx for your answer.

I'm running Windows7 but I could boot Linux.

I have fitting drivers from Qualcomm and the Software QPST which recognises my Touchpad as an "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" (driver) and as a "Phone in Download Mode" (QPST). But I have no files to transfer to my "phone" ;-)

Which information / control do you expect from linux?


----------



## ibrahima (Aug 10, 2011)

I've had an issue where my first touchpad stopped booting and I had to get a replacement. It occasionally showed a red no battery icon and the home button would blink sometimes but even after leaving it on the charger for days it wouldn't boot. I've seen this issue reported on other forums too. It might just be a hardware issue and if so you may want to just try to get HP to replace it (it happened to me before cm7 even came out so I was able to get it replaced with no problems, not sure if they would be able to tell). Not even WebOS Doctor would detect my touch pad when it was bricked. I've heard it might be a problem with the battery connector inside and it might be possible to fix it by taking it apart but I'd advise just trying to return it to hp if you can't even get WebOS doctor to work.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

rumbi said:


> Thanx for your answer.
> 
> I'm running Windows7 but I could boot Linux.
> 
> ...


Perhaps some more recognition with novacom, its a shot in the dark though.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

I had the same issue (actually twice), where the TP wont boot up after shutting it down from CM9.

First time: I tried to do the hard reset, but it wouldnt boot up. I had it plugged into the wall charger at that time. So i simply unplugged it, and i was able to power it on afterwards.

2nd time: This time it wasn't plugged into the wall charger. So i tried hard reset, plugged it in, unplugged it. Still nothing. Webos doctor wouldnt recognize it. I thought it was completely bricked. I kept pressing home + power many times. Held it for over 2 mins, still nothing. But when i plugged it in a different socket, it booted up instantly. So random....

I should add that, i had over 90% battery. So obviously battery wasn't the problem


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

rumbi said:


> Third time my Touchpad is (nearly) bricked. It won't turn on, neither by power button nor by "reset" (power+home, very long). At my PC I only can see a qhsusb device and with suiting drivers from Qualcomm a phone in download mode.
> Two times I got it working again after trying "reset" over and over. So I hope I will get my Touchpad working this time too.
> But there must be a reason for that behaviour. I got it just after installing CM9 the first time and I read it in this thread from other people too.
> My batterie is almost full I believe, I left my pad at over 90% just for one hour and last time it had about 50%. So don't give me advices to charge it for hours or even days ;-)
> ...


Hey bro I felt the same way many times. I've had it stick and not start up. What I do is I hold the power/volume up/home buttons at the same time for 15-20 secs. Holding the three is acually a force shut down but doing it has helped me start it back up in the past. In your case just keep trying. If you have to do it with the USB connected to power in case your battery is dead. Try it with and with out the USB. Hold the 3 buttons then just hold the power occationally after and watch for the center logo. If by chance it boots up but goes to the USB image then connect it to your PC and do a web doctor restore. See if this helps.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

lol if your blaming cm9 that caused your touchpad to brick, then why hasnt it bricked the other users here on the forum? Its all a user's fault! Like they said, you chose the risk to flash it. I hope you do unbrick it man!

Pretty much the device is unbrickable, unless a hardware failure occurs. Thanks to WebOS Doctor!


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

osaeed said:


> lol if your blaming cm9 that caused your touchpad to brick, then why hasnt it bricked the other users here on the forum? Its all a user's fault! Like they said, you chose the risk to flash it. I hope you do unbrick it man!
> 
> Pretty much the device is unbrickable, unless a hardware failure occurs. Thanks to WebOS Doctor!


Does the TP need to be turned on to run WebOS Doctor from the PC via USB? I havent had to do it so I dont know.


----------



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

osaeed said:


> lol if your blaming cm9 that caused your touchpad to brick, then why hasnt it bricked the other users here on the forum?


I didn't "blame", please read carefully. And, have you ever heard of bugs that only occur in special circumstances?



> Its all a user's fault!


If you are that sure, please tell us what I did wrong. I wrote you what I did. It might help to avoid this situation to me and other people. Thanks 



> Like they said, you chose the risk to flash it.


Yes, I know about that and (as I wrote) I didn't complain. But am I not allowed to report that issue that occurred to me when I think I did nothing special whith my Touchpad?



> Thanks to WebOS Doctor!


Not if your device is in that low level mode and not recognised neither by Novacom nor WebOS Doctor.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

Today I got a replacement from HP for free. All data deleted, WebOS 3.02 installed.
Still don't know why it bricked but I'm thankful for the replacement.

best regards


----------



## juengling (Oct 22, 2011)

rumbi said:


> Today I got a replacement from HP for free. All data deleted, WebOS 3.02 installed.
> Still don't know why it bricked but I'm thankful for the replacement.
> 
> best regards


How long did you have to wait for the replace?


----------



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

~ one week


----------

